# JohnDeere 4600



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

This Deere is a working girl. Bought it new in 2000,been making me money ever since.4 way bucket on the loader and can change to 3 point from backhoe in less then 5 minutes.I have all sorts of 3 point equipment for it.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*one of my projects*

This tractor was given to me. It is missing a lot of things,but it is an early Farmall A. I have started collecting parts.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*parts*

slipshod
have you tried parts man he has a ad on the main page in the classified for sale ebay thread he said he has parts for tractors all the way bake to the 40s. He also collects old farmalls. Looks like you need to finish your barn too  it looks like a good size barn.
Jody


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Barn*

Jody ;
The barn has come a long way since that photo. It is going to be a new shop. 16' ceilings and a lift . That is barn #4. Also a full upstairs. I saw all my own lumber,I have a simplicity portable band mill that cuts 32' boards


----------

